# Using Oxytocin



## Upon A Rock Farm (Nov 8, 2007)

A friend's Boer doe was assisted in the delivery of a large dead kid 1 1/2 hrs ago (it is 5:50 PM here) No placenta yet. This is a large doe and my friend is sure the doe has another kid in her , so she gave her oxytocin 2.5cc almost an hour ago. She sees no signs of labor, the doe is trembling. I am thinking she needs to get some glucoise in this doe and probably calcium. What do you think? Is a 2nd oxytocin shot in order? I used to work in human OB, and I have great respect and caution for that drug.


----------



## goatkid (Oct 26, 2007)

If the doe is still dilated, she should scrub up and go in to see if she can feel another kid. With the doe trembling, I'd give 30 cc injectable calcium subQ. CMPK or Norcalciphos is the best. I wouldn't inject glucose, but it wouldn't hurt to either give her some warm water containing Karo syrup or molasses, or a few pumps of NutraDrench. It would also be a good idea to treat her to prevent uterine infection. I give subQ Biomycin. I'd try and manually check for another kid before giving more oxyticin.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

agree


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

so she gave her oxytocin 2.5cc almost an hour ago.
................................

Can I just say "OH MY GOD". She will be lucky if this doe doesn't hemorage her uterus with this amount! Especially when 1/2 and even 1/4cc will work!

Go in and find the next kid! You will hear this from me over and over on this forum but pelvic exams are just common sense. After the last kid is delivered, go in cleanly and check for more kids. Why think there is more kids, know! There is not one person on this list who has bigger forearms than the size of the kids just birthed...and if you do I want to see a photo (extra points if you have a tattoo on that forearm  Vicki


----------



## Kaye White (Oct 25, 2007)

Agree, big time with Vicki....GO IN THAT DOE AND CHECK! AND get her some calcium. Injectable or oral...either one is going to start working to put some muscle tone back in the uterus to continue labor. Injectable works much faster but oral if you can't get the injectable. CMPK is the name. I perfer to use the oral liquid as the gel tube burns like fire! 

Geeezzz...2 1/2cc is even above the COW DOSE! Cows get, max, 2cc. 1cc would be max on that doe...even better would be 1/2cc (it is NOT given by weight of doe and it's not one of those meds, a little works good, let's give a lot!) That will get her to clean out. But, she's in bad need of some calcium.
I keep preaching not to give the oxytocin if there is a kid still in there. If the doe isn't progressing in labor, most of the time it's a calcium issue...unless there's a kid stuck and you won't know that unless you go into her.
Kaye


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2007)

What Kaye...

you dont suppose to give over 2cc to a cow. WELL...that is another thing I have done wrong then. I give cows 5cc to clean them out. But, like Kaye said, Calcium is in order. Most of the time when they dont clean out, they are lacking either Ca or Mg. It has something to do with the releasing of the of afterbirth (another day in class I should have been paying attention). Most of the time you can just use Ca to get them to clean out. That is why alot of bigger dairies when the cow calves a bottle goes into her right then.

I prefer IV, but you kinda of have to know what you are doing or you will just lay them flat in about a minute...Something that I have never done. Just Dad did it once and MAN did I learn some new words when I was younger.

Ken in MI


----------



## Kaye White (Oct 25, 2007)

You're too funny!! Why did I just KNOW you were going to shoot that cow dose down! Ummmm....cause you didn't want that placenta draggin' through the milk barn????? :rofl

Now, fess up...2cc IV WILL cause milk let down and uterine contractions in a cow! (save my butt here). Tee,hee...reason I know- cow vet gave me this dose to use in goats, till I found out different from a GOAT vet! Works for me and so far no prolapses. 
Kaye


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2007)

Yes Kaye...2cc will work IV...but never gave oxy in the vein. Always used IM since it was in the milk barn. The placenta draggin in the barn never bored me...it was when they cleaned in the barn...that was the problem. Been hit one to many times with that

ken in MI


----------



## Kaye White (Oct 25, 2007)

Yeah, I know, you just slapped her rump and shot! 
:yuck Eewwwww, that's nasty! Not so bad when it's still warm, but let 'em get cold and I have a real urge to gag.

Oooppps, sorry folks for all you eating at the computer! :rofl
Kaye


----------



## Nigerianlover (Jun 25, 2020)

About oxytocin...would I be able to use it to safely provoke a way overdue goat, into labor?


----------

